# HBO Mini Series: The Pacific



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've watched the first two episodes and so far it's got me hooked. I was a huge fan of the *Band of Brothers* series. And I realize that this series is being done by some of the same folks. 

Anyone else watching this?


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I am PVRing them. I haven't watched any of them yet though.

I'm like you... I was hooked on Band of Brothers from the very first episode. Same cable company, and some of the same people making Pacific. Like you said, it should be really good!


----------



## Ronm1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yep, read Leuckie and Sledges book about a month ago. Just as I read Ambrose's before BoB. So far so good.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

At first I was a bit perplexed by the landing on Guadalcanal. I thought that was the landing where they had to disembark 700 yards from shore and the show had them pulling right up to the beach. I was confused with Tarawa though I believe. :scratch:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought that the series started out great. But the last two episodes have failed to grab me and not let go. I'm starting to think that I may be wasting my time a bit on this one. So far, it's no Band of Brothers.


----------

